
You Need Jenkins CI/CD - lawrence143
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/jenkins-cicd-devops-pipeline-sai-ravi
======
drad
like a hole in your head...

~~~
devons
Please elaborate -- do you object to Jenkins (as a tool, specifically), CI/CD,
or some other aspect (added complexity, etc.)?

~~~
pnako
I like Jenkins.

Some criticisms of Jenkins I'm aware of (and some I share):

    
    
      * The UI is a bit ugly
      * Plugins are a minefield. Some are excellent, others are undocumented and unmaintained. The UI treats them equally so it's easy to install a bunch of bad plugins.
      * It doesn't have a good security track record.
    

But it's extremely popular as a self-hosted/corporate/behind the firewall
solution because:

    
    
      * It's extremely flexible.
      * It can be self-administered by developers; they can get "root-like" privileges, with all configuration set from the web GUI.
      * And of course it's free software
    

It's easy for an admin to deploy Jenkins, set some basic authentication /
security, and then let developers do whatever they want with it.

~~~
devons
Ooh, thanks for the additional details. Do you have any preferences for
alternatives than Jenkins? (especially OSS)

~~~
pnako
Not really; I mostly know Jenkins. The best tool really depends on your
workflow, language(s), environment, etc.

